# Very long Smoke-N-Brew day



## coffeecreek (May 29, 2013)

I started at 12:00 noon Saturday and finished at 5:00 am Sunday morning. Smoked 88 lbs. of Boston Butts, 2 sausage fatties and brewed three different 5 gallons batches of beer. The pulled pork was fed to 93 construction workers tonight for lunch along with baked beans, potato salad, cole slaw and lots of deserts. Everything went great except couldn't bring the beer to work or take any photo's of the feed, very restrictive construction site.
Thanks for looking,






















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scottiewalton (May 29, 2013)

That looks like how I want to someday spend my weekend days, smoking and brewing! It looks like you have an awesome set up there. Thanks for sharing, it is very inspirational!


----------



## coffeecreek (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Scottie, I do enjoy my weekends using it.


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

mmm...makes me hungry AND thirsty!  Very nice!

Red


----------



## coffeecreek (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Red,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

Great looking job, Coffee. They had to be well fed after all that... but knowing Constr. workers, They probably wanted more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

I enjoy a long full Smoker Cook myself:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013


















Betty 004 - Copy (2).JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 14, 2012


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 24, 2013






Great way to avoid The Little Lady...


----------



## cwalk (May 30, 2013)

Wht wood are you using?


----------



## kathrynn (May 30, 2013)

Looks totally amazing!  Impressed!

Kat


----------



## coffeecreek (May 30, 2013)

Thanks, I used a mix of hickory and cherry.


----------



## coffeecreek (May 30, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Great looking job, Coffee. They had to be well fed after all that... but knowing Constr. workers, They probably wanted more:icon_eek:  .
> 
> I enjoy a long full Smoker Cook myself:
> 
> ...


Thanks OldSchool, yours look amazing:drool


----------



## coffeecreek (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Kat...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

I use the local woods, no reason to order or buy wood when you can take a road trip in the P/U and find all sort of Woods people will give you. I do some Bartering too; wood for a cooked animal...and usually they supply that too, just don't Smoke.













holiday for 2012 024.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 17, 2012





  this one was for some Maple...1/2 P/U full.

I can get and use Hickory ,Maple Cherry, Apple (lots of that around) ,Peach,and have had some Pear Wood, good flavor.

Get out and enjoy the Summer and our lovely Country. You'll be surprized at what may show-up...


----------



## coffeecreek (May 30, 2013)

I know what you mean. I'm lucky enough to have all the wood I'll ever need for smoking. Although I'm living and working in Kentucky, I have a thirty two acre farm in Alabama with all lots of hickory, oak and cherry. Here's a pic of the last load I hauled back, hauled two of these loads last winter. I bought a lot bigger trailer to haul with this year.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

